# Cheap tuner pedals any good?



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey guys, opinions on tuners? 

Are there differences between the budget ones and more expensive ones? So Dan electro vs. Behringer, vs. Boss? What's your poison? 

I'm in the market for something I thought I would never need... yet sometimes after recording i notice two diff guitars were not quite at the same place.. the old "by ear" isn't serving me as well as it used to. Can someone recommend a good cheap tuner? What are features that are an absolute must have?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> Can someone recommend a good cheap tuner? What are features that are an absolute must have?


Although it is not a pedal, I use an Intellitouch PT-1 :










Not too expensive, interesting technology, clever design, efficient, works well for both electrics and acoustics, used by some of the world's top guitarists (Bill Frisell, Jimmy Bruno).

The pedals that you list will do the job but they're not the most accurate.

Personally, I would look for something not too difficult to use and which lets you tune fast between songs or as necessary, with good back lighting. If I were not using an Intellitouch, I'd most likely buy a Turbo Tuner .


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

129$ is a bit more than I wanted to spend. I was thinking the rocktron for 89.00$ from LA music as i am not sure who carries the Rocktron stuff locally.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Korg DT-10


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

The Behringer is a good cheap one.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have two intellitouch tuners. i don't go anywhere without one of these things. the cheaper one (approx $40) is all you need.

-dh




pattste said:


> Although it is not a pedal, I use an Intellitouch PT-1 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

on stage I use a Boss TU-2, easy to see and I like the mute function.

at home I usually use a cheap (about $40) Seiko SAT500. I like the cent scale on it - it's accurate down to one cent, and IIRC the human ear can't detect anything less than 2 cents. But you wouldn't be able to read it on stage.

I haven't yet tried the Planet Waves strobe (about $90 I think) but I've heard some good things about them.

Of course, I think one of these days I'll break down and buy a Strobostomp. That's probably the top of the heap.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Of course, I think one of these days I'll break down and buy a Strobostomp. That's probably the top of the heap.


...same here!

-dh


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Korg DT-10 and it has replaced the TU-2 on my pedalboard. I keep the Boss for home/jam use. Both have been iron-clad and offer great performance for the price.


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

Korg is coming out with a new stobe style tuner,can't remember what its called though.It's about the size of a Planet Waves.


----------



## EL34POWER (Jan 16, 2007)

I use a Korg DT-10 on my board. But you can get a used Seiko ST747 or something for next to nothing on ebay. I have one, paid $15.00. Precise... I read many times that Guitar techs for "high profile" guitarists use it on tour.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I also bought the Planet Waves pedal tuner last year, and like everyone else was really impressed by the build quality. This thing will outlast me. But for portability, the tuner I use is a Garrison - yes, the same Canadian guitar builder that was bought by Gibson. Amazingly accurate (+/- 0.5 cent) and virtually impervious to surrounding ambient noise and it was under $30.00 CAD.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I won't tell you how much I paid for my tuner (or rather how little I paid for it), but it's a Samick. Probably not good enough for those of you who are pros, but it's great for this bedroom guitarist.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, I ended up getting this little KORG AC-30 chromatic tuner for 20 some bucks.. seems to work ok. I just want to tune up in my home studio so I figured i would hold off on spending 100$ on something for now.. we'll see over time how consistent it is.


----------

